# Bandsaws: Grizzly G0555 or the New Delta 28-400?



## mnik (Jun 19, 2011)

On a sub-$700 bandsaw the "no brainer" pick seems to be the Grizzly G0555 (or G0555LX etc) but the new Delta 28-400 keeps calling my name. Not that much info out there since it's a new model.

The logical choice seems to be the Grizzly based in the numerous positive reviews and it's ability to add a riser block. I dunno how much large veneer I'll be cutting -if at all.

The Delta appeals to me because it looks sturdy as hell, has a large table and I like the Euro bandsaw design. It's drawbacks include max resaw capacity of 6" and as I mentioned few reviews since it just came out.

I like the Rikons but just can't go that high in price. Parenthetically, this made me feel better about not being able to justify the additional cost: http://drunkenwoodworker.com/rikon-10-325-bandsaw-review

So, it it crazy to buy the Delta with so little info out there?

What do you guys think?


----------



## ScomelBasses (Dec 6, 2012)

Between the Delta and Grizzly G0555LX I would definitely go with the 555LX. It has cast iron wheels as opposed to the aluminum on the Delta. I just saw review in one of the wood working magazines on the 555LX and it got a very good review.


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

I have the G0555P, and love it. It's odd, in the Grizz comparison chart, I can't see what the difference is between the G0555P/G0555 and the G0555LX, except 8 more lbs for the LX. Great saws nonetheless.


----------



## mnik (Jun 19, 2011)

Yep. As per my signature here I think the Grizzly's the way to go. Thx guys. Still curious if anyone's seen that new Delta in person.


----------



## mnik (Jun 19, 2011)

Douglas, the extra 6lbs is likely the cast iron wheels on the LX vs. aluminum wheels on the other 0555's.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

The delta saw seems a great band saw. But Rikon is just really irresistible. Goodluck!


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

Defiantly the 555LX. Also, call woodcraft and see when they are next going to put the rikon on sale. A few months ago they had it on sale for $750 with a $50 gift card (not sure of exact numbers). The rikon would be best if you could get that sale price. I have also heard of woodcraft giving people the sale price if they mention it.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

You can't have my 0555LX.
I have not added the riser, but I probably will soon.
Price/value to me is the answer. After purchase tech support and parts are a big plus in my shop.
Bill


----------



## BalloonGuy (Feb 18, 2013)

Bought the 555LX last fall with the riser kit. I've been very pleased with it - and glad to have opted for the cast iron wheels of the LX. Just added a Woodslicer resaw blade from Highland, though even with standard Olson blades, it was doing a nice job of resawing. Most ambitious resaw yet was a 12" thick walnut & cherry block. Only problem was the operator's error - the saw did a great job and left a cut that needed only minimal planing to smooth up.


----------



## WoodYard (Feb 26, 2010)

I just bought the Grizzly and I coudn't be happier.


----------



## mnik (Jun 19, 2011)

Thx for all the feedback. Cole's comments got me thinking that I'd probably be happier in the long run if I waited for the Rikon to go on sale again. I know she would agree on holding off for awhile. That said, it appears my impression of the Grizzly's was correct based on owners comments here. It's just the Rikon looks so cool.


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

The grizzly is a great saw too but the Rikon is defiantly an upgrade. Call Woodcraft and see if the sale is coming up. Also ask to see a manager and ask if they will honor the sale price even though it is not going on right now. I read some where on LJ about someone getting the sale price recently.


----------

